# wuaudt.exe process is a memory hog-HELP



## geno368 (Apr 30, 2006)

I have a laptop with 512mb ram and when I bring it up, it is slow as sleepy snails. I don't have lagging temp files..I delete daily...I know Norton slows it some at first boot, but the wuaudt.exe shows hogging the CPU resource for a very long time..sometime when I am surfing, I even loose my pointer. Even when it is idle, I open task manager and that process is using 97% constantly...The system would not let me change the priorty from normal to low?? Can anyone help?


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

It seems to be a file related to windows update, but it can also be a trojan disguised. This site gives a good explanation and ways to determine if its legitimate.

http://xona.com/2004/08/26.html


----------

